# The run is almost done!



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Dh has been working for a month on our run...it will be very secure when it is done. It is 16 by 8 feet, 6 feet high at its lowest point, covered in hardware cloth (the floor too) with tuftex roofing. We will work on the coop next, which will sit inside the run elevated 3 feet. Our chicks are 5 weeks old and they are ready to go in! We need to move quickly, for sure, but now that the frame is up i hope the coop itself won't be too hard, as we Are planning on using the frame itself for the walls. 

Wish us luck! Our garage is getting......smelly!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

halcyonflorida said:


> .....Wish us luck! Our garage is getting......smelly!


Know how you feel about the smelly garage. I have 2-month old pullets in there :/ My coop is almost ready and my girls are getting BIG.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My guys just broke ground over the week-end on ours. Exciting! Good luck with the hen house!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

When the chicks reach 2 months of age....
You'll be surprised how "Hardy" they actually ARE *!!!!
*(Plenty of water...and regular feed...they will be FINE *! *)

What "_extra" _that you wish to do will only "endear them" to you.
(Of course, each day...you WILL wish to observe them some....to see IF there are any "apparent" problems. )

just thought I'd mention that *CHICKENS ARE TOUGH* *!
*(like most life-forms...they are "survivors" and find ways to be comfortable and happy....
....just "help-them-a-bit" and they'll reward you with health and eggs and meat...and comedy.*)

*Don't "fret" about chickens...just enjoy them *! *(THEY _probably _appreciate that also.)
They AIN'T people....they are CHICKENS. Let them be chickens.

Don't _worry _so much, folks.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am not so worried at the moment. I have to admit once I placed my order and started reading some of the chick nightmare stories I lost some sleep. Now that I've been a chickie momma for a week I am more comforable. When it's time for them to go outside to the hen house I'm sure I'll have some sleepless nights once again. We have every kind of predator out here except for bears. Looking to get a couple puppies to raise with them so they will protect them or at least warn us.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

JC17 said:


> Know how you feel about the smelly garage. I have 2-month old pullets in there :/ My coop is almost ready and my girls are getting BIG.


So glad I am not the only one! Our weather is finally nice enough to put them outside. My little ones will be 7 weeks thus weekend. I was keeping them separate from the big girls, my existing flock, but they figured out how to run out when I open the door to the run. So now they are in the yard mingling with the big girls and learning how to be chickens. So cute to watch. Now to clean out the garage......


----------

